# GMA Comes to Coeur d' Alene for an "Old Fashioned American Christmas"



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

https://imageshack.us​
Good Morning America comes to our fair town on October 28th as part of their "Old Fashioned American Christmas" series they will be doing this year. Since I have been assured that I will be able to get myself on television, I thought I better dress AAAC appropriate and so am preparing to do just that. I am going for the Jack Nicholson look in "Something's Gotta Give," the end of the movie, Paris, on the bridge, snow begins to fall: Suit, scarf, overcoat, leather gloves. I will add either my Edward Green or Crockett & Jones dress boots (a shade of brown, of course) and hope to do the forum proud.​
​
"COEUR d'ALENE -- The latest additions to The Coeur d'Alene Resort's already spectacular Holiday Light Show include more lights on the world's tallest living Christmas Tree, a bigger fireworks show, ice skating in the South Pole Skating Village and an interactive "12 Days of Christmas" display.​
The show begins around 6 p.m., after the annual holiday parade downtown on Friday. It features candles and caroling before the countdown to the seven-minute fireworks show with 1,500 shells "and a few surprises," said Jerry Jaeger, president and co-owner of the Resort.​
The 1.5 million lights in 250 displays go on after the fireworks. A second holiday fireworks burst is scheduled for 6 a.m. on Nov. 28, during Good Morning America's visit to Coeur d'Alene for the "Flip the Switch" promotion on the best light displays across the country.​
Jaeger said Resort owner Duane Hagadone wants "the best overwater fireworks in the history of mankind."

"He wants it to be mind-boggling," Jaeger said.

The annual parade and Resort and Hagadone Hospitality-sponsored Holiday Light Show on Nov. 23 will go on as usual, with television crews filming the crowd of 30,000 spectators for later broadcast. This is in addition to Good Morning America filming on Nov. 28, Jaeger said.

Putting the yearly show together takes a year of planning, requires thousands of hours of work and five miles of cable to connect all the lights.

"Part of the creativity is what's going to be new each year," Jaeger said.

Jaeger called the new 12 Days of Christmas attraction a "really neat" one. The presentation takes place at the North Pole and guests are invited to sing along while each "day" is lit up.

You can get a close look at the display and the tree through The Resort's "Cruise to the North Pole" offered nightly from Nov. 23 through Jan. 1, beginning at 4:30 p.m. and running throughout the evening.

Tickets are $14.75 per adult. Children 12 and under may go to the North Pole for free when accompanied by an adult. Call (877) 765-4653 for more information.

The world's tallest living Christmas tree is even better this year, too, with ornaments in addition to 30,000 LED lights. The LED lights will use the same amount of power used by 21 average household bulbs. The grand fir is 161 feet tall -- compare that to the 75-foot height of the Christmas tree at the Rockerfeller Center.

The new South Pole Skating Village is already open. Skating at the 4,000-square-foot outdoor rink costs $8 for adults, and $4 for children under 4. Skate rentals are $3. The Resort will offer skating lessons each day as well. Check with The Resort, 765-4000, for times.

Continuing attractions at the Holiday Light Show include the 3,000-pound wreath at The Resort; the 70-foot Christmas tree on the Hagadone Corporate building, decorated with 60,000 twinkle lights; the 30-foot-tall and 125-foot-long Victorian Village complete with stained glass windows, running creek and automated water wheel; and other displays that have made The Coeur d'Alene Resort Holiday Light Show a Northwest holiday destination and America's largest on-the-water light show."

​


----------

